# EngineeringVideos.Net



## Tim_Nelson (Aug 14, 2010)

EngineeringVideos.Net provides free example problems.

All videos are multiple-choice, and good for PE exam review.

All videos can be viewed online or downloaded for free.

I took my exam in April 2009 and I thought a site like this would be helpful to others. I’m adding new content to the site all the time.

Thank you, and good luck.

Tim Nelson

[email protected]


----------



## playboyman007 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tim_Nelson said:


> EngineeringVideos.Net provides free example problems.
> All videos are multiple-choice, and good for PE exam review.
> 
> All videos can be viewed online or downloaded for free.
> ...




Before going to EB, I stumble your videos through youtube and eventually went to your website. These are great refresher for Civil Engineering. Thanks Tim! Any ideas of uploading Structural design topics?


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Aug 14, 2010)

> Any ideas of uploading Structural design topics?


Yes, eventually.

I'm working on some surveying problems right now though.

Tim


----------



## loco (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you Tim,

This is a very good help.

It will help me review the basic and warm up to study each section more in depth.

I have a ton of good books to review but, not enough time to do it.

These videos will surely cut down on the time I need to study the basics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Tim,

Did you produce the videos and provide the voice-over? Overall, very impressive!

JR


----------



## StaciaZ (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help!

-Stacia


----------

